# African Padauk Cougar Finished!



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

well its finished and im sorry that i couldnt get any better photos on as my phone wasnt working very well, there is 1 coat of 50/50 thinned down teflon goss varnish with white spirit and two extra layers of the pure teflon gloss varnish and i think it turned out pretty well, tell me what you think








cheers, tom


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

looks like it turned out real well indeed









worth the wait for sure


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks allot! I'll try to get better pics up soon








Tom


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

really does look like you've done everyone proud on that, are you glad you went for the padauk in the end


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks! I only managed to find one pair of scales and it had the sapwood aswell, result!
Cheers, tom


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great work, looking forward to seeing some bigger pictures! I love working with padauk, it has a fantastic smell, sands easily and with the right finish you can get it looking really bright.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry I don't know how to upload bigger pictures as I am putting them on from my phone but I have some better ones!








Thanks for the nice comment 
Cheers, tom


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Nice to see how it came out. I've never seen split color padauk before! Great job.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

ahh is it just me, but all I can see is the thumbnail??


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great man..!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments guys! It was the only piece if African padauk I could get my hands on and it turned out to have the sapwood! And yeah I can only see the thumbnail but when I click on it it shows
Cheers, tom


----------

